# Joke



## steve (Jul 17, 2005)

After retiring, I  went to the Social Security office to
apply for Social Security. The  woman behind the counter
asked me for my driver's license to verify  my age.
 I looked in my pockets and realized I had left my wallet at  home. I told
the woman that I was very sorry, but I would have to go  home and come back later.
 The woman said, "Unbutton your shirt." So I  opened my shirt revealing
my curly silver hair.
She said, "That  silver hair on your chest is proof enough for me", and
she processed  my Social Security application.
When I got home, I excitedly told my  wife about my experience at the
Social  Security office.
She said,  "You should have dropped your pants...
you might have  gotten disability, too."  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 28, 2005)

heh


----------

